# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > DILD >  >  Trung's Workbook

## lead21pc

Hi eveyone, I'm new here. I'm from VietNam so that My English is no good. So I'll detail simple within my vocabulary. I've read some methods you mention to realize being dreaming. But that methods, it's no use to me, logic in my LD nearly reality: bleeding can hurt and I can be asphyxiated in water. So how I can indentify that I'm dreaming? If you ask for others methods, It's no use too.

Some methods to recall dream you mention is not work for me too. I can't use mantras, My dreams is random.

PS: Sry for my bad English, I want to told more but....  :Sad:

----------


## gab

Hi Trung, welcome to DILD class!

Nothing will really work right away. It will take some time to practice.

Main thing that will make you lucid is awareness. During day, a few times, stop what you doing, look around and tell yourself "wow, this could be a dream". Believe, that it is. Do some reality checks. Pinch your nose with your fingers and try to breathe. Or try to push your thump through your palm. Or look at your hands and count your fingers. You have to believe, that you can breathe, thumb will go through your palm, and your fingers will look different.

Then, when you dreaming, you will also stop what you doing and think to ourself "wow, this could be a dream". You will do reality check and that will help you realize, that you are dreaming.

Check out these 
http://www.dreamviews.com/induction-...cid-dream.html
http://www.dreamviews.com/dild/13212...ods-dilds.html

and here is more about reality checks (RCs) and awareness:

http://www.dreamviews.com/attaining-...ml#post1953139
http://www.dreamviews.com/attaining-...idnt-work.html
http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...you-lucid.html
http://www.dreamviews.com/attaining-...intervals.html

Good luck and ask any question. happy dreams ::alien::

----------


## Sensei

Honestly, all the techniques work, they just work at a different amount for different people. Mantras are powerful, but they can take months to get them to work. They take practice and will power, and the more you put into them, the more you get out of them. Mantras get more and more powerful the longer you use them as well, so no matter what you are using I would recommend always keeping them around. 

Recall is a big issue with dreaming. I feel like people don't spend enough time on it and it really is up there in the list of most important things. 
http://www.dreamviews.com/dream-sign...ompendium.html

^^ This should help you with your recall. We are linking you to a lot of different things on DV, because it takes quite a bit of reading for someone that isn't really a natural to LD. You said that the techniques don't help with your recall, but you mention recalling dreams, that means that you are already using some technique without realizing it. When I was younger I had expectation on my side with it. I always expected to have a dream in the morning. Thinking about your previous day is a technique. Waking up and going to sleep repeatedly is actually a great technique (hitting the snooze over and over on an alarm), thinking about previous dreams before you went to bed, etc. Everything you do can help you LD, you just have to find what really works for you. This is something that I made to help you find a technique that works for *your* awareness and *your* recall.
How to effectively Dream Journal

Good luck, I hope this helps. If you have any questions, feel free to post them here as well as your progress.  :wink2:

----------


## lead21pc

Hey guys, I'm back. Sr for not respond for so long because I can't dream. But last night, I had a strange dream I never met before, at least the background is my place. If It has a cookie can turn the stream of time, no time is no small. it's turn every wishes of people on the world who be granted to nothing, what will happen? In that dream I bought a piece, well It seems ridiculous to buy that thing on a store. But in my dream that's true. When I start wish "All the wish on world never granted". The Sky become dark, Lighting, Rain, Wind... become stronger. Well, I change the time haha. "If somebody wish disaster which destroy Earth never happen" existed. "If someone who not dead from a accident" dead. But dream like this I never think about this, I seem my brain it build that dream. Not exactly LD because I play a role in that and I not realize I'm dreaming but I can control my wish, I want it, I want people to stop greed. Someone can give me advice?

Not really I don't have the idea for that, I often imagine something when I bored. But the idea you can wish, I forgot a long time ago. I usually think, the idea you often think, it should bring along with LD, not the thing you forget.

----------


## gab

Sounds like an interesting dream, even if it wasn't lucid. Non lucid dreams can be cool too. If you looking to have more control in your dreams, this is a great place to check out Dream Control Happy dreams ::alien::

----------


## lead21pc

I have a LD need to reconize what kind is it? It's absolutely a nightmare. If you ask, well here :

- The Background is the Saw's Series Movie, Silent Hill 2 & Downpour, Road in Slenderman -> Well if you reconize the movie, you know this LD can't be good XD
- I know LD because I realize I'm dreaming but I stuck in it, I forced to play a role to escape this nightmare with a help of NPC, this NPC just give direction to solve puzzles XD
- This LD has two dream floor, where I don't know how to describe it, but if it has a movie, it's inception. The Brigde is a door in a haunted hosiptal (Silent Hill)
- Weather is Snow in Latenight, road only has a lightbulb 
- Always has shadows or devil chase after me like on Silent Hill Downpour, I must escape, the force it suck me in.
- Every stage has a room I must solve to escape within time limit or I'll die, the roof spike will fall. At that situation I can't skip puzzles, I can't teleport, I can't pause, I have nothing but I might to split my soul to the first floor asking the NPC then way back to answer; but the time is continue run. It scared shit out of me, I've amost panic.
- And the big boss is The Pyramid Head chase after me at the end, I must hide in a wardrobe, silent like Silent Hill 2  :Eek: 
- Time sleep at 00:00 AM. Awake at 5:30AM. But I Feel like almost whole day. 
- The Nightmare I often met is The Dark Ground with tentacles it bind me, I can't breath.

The Question is, someone know what kind of LD have multi floor, stuck in dream, puzzle, ask NPC....!??? And Advice ?

----------


## Sensei

Sounds like a regular LD to me. LDs can have the same stories as regular dreams. The only difference between a dream and a lucid dream is being aware during the dream that you are dreaming. Lucidity does not equal control, but it can help you get control. 

NPC = DC = dream character. I need to make the distinction since I am playing video games in my LD and I have some NPCs and DCs.  :tongue2:

----------


## lead21pc

Well Sometime NPCs can be PC, I Transform my soul in it and control that NPCs, very interesting, like Matrix.
I used a variety Techniques, can you post some topic discuss about skill, I have a lot of skill to share. I have a dream I ran out of mana for flying skill, after that I must run by legs =))

----------


## lead21pc

I slept from 6:30Am to 14:00PM, i had 8 hour to sleep. And I met a time travel LD, it's complicated but to explain, it's like I can got ever checkpoint on every Split Route (Like Visual Novel). So IF I did something wrong, I would just turn back the checkpoint and reset it. But something wrong with NPC, as like they had Intelligent knowing When I changed time and react follow the other Route.

----------


## fogelbise

Hi lead21pc,

The DILD workbooks are mostly covered by FryingMan & I currently. That sounded like a cool LD! If you feel like you would like some help or support, please fill us in on what your current practices are.

----------


## lead21pc

I have a strong obsession, whenever I saw movies, anime, game or something might get attentions for me, It's will be appeared in my LD. It's Natural, so you can say I was born with it. Fact, I have many stress from my father, we're usually have few intense conversations, so everytime it's happen, The Obession become stronger. And the Other Entertainment I mentioned above easy into my LD.

I combie chuunybyou, If you saw this anime, it's easy to explain. If don't, I reanimate, or copy the action, personality of anime characters, the fight screen. Also the movie, the novel, everything I think it's good for my LD, I copied It's all. And I write the script for my own sake to satisfied my LD. Because of strong obession and chuuynyou I can easy meet very complicated LD. Instead of writing diary, I write to novel or fiction, fanfiction of my own LD to detail itself. It's a 'one stone two birds die' I can Improve LD and open the new path of imagination to discover many corner I can't reach yet.

----------


## fogelbise

Hi Trung,

Obsessions can help to advance quickly with the right approach. Using the schema of stories and movies can also be powerful. What methods do you use to recognize that what you are experiencing is a dream completely in your mind while you are still asleep?

----------


## lead21pc

I used some technic little weird, I tried something supernatural in a normal dream, if I can perfome it, so that must be a dream XD
Vice versa for supernatural dream. The normal way to indentify dream is no more work for me, if you know what i mean. I can't breath in water, i can get hot from fire, I can get hurt from some action stupid like punch on the wall XD (IF I Punch a wall and It's didn't Break then I Punch Harder and make it break).

Ah, I forgot one method to recognize, I usually sleep in 1-2 hour before the time to wake (5:00AM). So The work in my brain build a speedup LD to match with this time. I know LD how to work so do not need to explain why this method work. It's like 2-3 time speedup LD, everything go faster, my action go faster. Well, this LD cause the strong pressure on my brain. After this always make my brain going to bust.

Like yesterday, I slept at 3:30 am and wake up at 5:00 am so i had 1h30 to sleep and make LD. I used method of my own (may be this method had on the basic trainning but I don't know), you know I discover LD on my own, not on any book or method on Internet, My family connect Internet very late, and I before didn't know that dream is a LD, I thought It's like some weird Interesting dream, so after that I write diary about it, around 13 Stories short and medium. I can share it with you guys but it is my native language Vietnamese, so I can't expect you guys understand XD. So I trainning and learning it by myself. And I knew about LD on internet, after some trainning I made for myself, so I didn't need methods how to... into the LD. I started some advanced methods like chuunybyou, make a character and control it on some textgames. Textgames you can understand like you Play D&D or Warhammer with Paper and Pencil, you imagine it all. I played around 4 textgames, I made all 5 characters and I met them all in my LD, every game I made my char and after 2 weeks after made them. So you can say It's a over-expect results. After that, I continue practice chuu until now.

I imagined (Plz forgive my grammar and vocabulary using, I am not well with english) a void, a dark void around my head and dim myself, try not to think anything and floating on the air sea??? So if I used this method I can sure 90% The next thing happens is a LD. Sometime I curse LD, 'eveynight in my dream, I see' LD, LD, LD everywhere and I hate it till now XD. Can be the other ways to not LD? Plz help me XD.

After some LD, I learned something new, I knew every stage of LD has it's limit. Some LD big like a room, some like a ketkai big like a city. Because when I flied some LD has a invisible wall and some gates I can pass by some rules. The damn LD about zombies, I have a lot of guns, ammo, and strong turret and zombies still get pass. So I decided fly and the damn Sky Floor blocked me out XD. Some gates like water splat or doors, toilets, trees... Let me through. I want to ask you guys something, IS that we always has other personal ourself in our mind? Cause' one LD of mine when I slip out the floor then one big smile somewhere laugh at my face!!! XD

----------


## fogelbise

> Sometime I curse LD, 'eveynight in my dream, I see' LD, LD, LD everywhere and I hate it till now XD. Can be the other ways to not LD? Plz help me XD.



Are you saying that you don't want to have LD's?





> I want to ask you guys something, IS that we always has other personal ourself in our mind? Cause' one LD of mine when I slip out the floor then one big smile somewhere laugh at my face!!! XD



If I understand your question correctly, I believe that no one outside of us is participating in our dreams. In your example, your subconscious mind could have created the laughing face.

----------


## lead21pc

Everyday, Every Sleep with range time like 10', 20' even 5' all of them are LD. Do you know how I feel when I dreamed all of them and that's very frustrated. I just want to ask how to reduce them, I had strong obssesion I mentioned above so If as you guys show me how to do. A normal sleep will refresh my mind, don't you understand every time you go to sleep, you must travel, advance, fighting, running, chasing or even Fix Puzzle, that's give me stress very much. I don't wish a dream, I just wish a sleep with no dream. Ah, LD when I became a God, created, destroyed, that's so boring, you did something boring until you wake. Just keep sanity until now is a big suprise. 

When everyone want to LD, even they're risk their life with some illegal medicines, some stupid method they invented just want to go LD. I just want to escape from it, at least in a short of time. Nightmares, That's how I described my condition just now.

----------


## fogelbise

Trung,

The DILD workbooks are to help people have LD's. Very, very few people complain of the issues that you are having so you will need to search out someone with a similar experience to yours. That being said, I would encourage you to check out the following linked post by DV member "Aneas" and also the entire thread found here including the first post where the person supposedly found a way to stop:
http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...e.html#post130 (don't post in that thread as it is a thread that is 13 years old)

If you right-click on Aneas' name you can also send him a private message and ask him how he resolved a similar issue to yours. He was complaining about similar problems but he now seems to be comfortable lucid dreaming again based on his posts earlier this year and before. He also created a thread in early 2013 which you will see towards the bottom of the first page of "View Forum Posts" also found by right clicking on his name. Good luck!  :smiley:  You could also try sending a private message to the person who originally posted (started) the thread that I linked above.

Edit: Actually, you have had an interaction with Aneas here:
http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...ml#post2041012

----------


## lead21pc

I had 2 new LDs, one of them are from the old LD. First, this LD base from 7 sins of bible, but the plot very twist and difference, I can say Envy is the Protalogist and Antologist, also as hero as villian. Sloth is the curse and the blade, The Dark Lord is Wrath. Envy brought along a woman name Hope, but everyone misunderstood her is the hope (twist plot here). But In the End, when he went through the Gate and everyone thought Evny killed Wrath but no. Some Whispers say 'He. Whom. Himself. All The Time....'. This Part they didn't heard clearly but after Envy killed everyone then revealed his name is the End then vanished. The Woman afterall is Lust. I like to write  this LD into fiction, fact I like it cause' It's very comlicated.

The second base on Narnia and some other movies, this from old LD but improve so much. 5 children are siblings were bullied in their school. So thay found a golden ticket let them enter the World of Fantasy, but the World is fallen by the hand of the Darkness. They must fix puzzle and find the right door to complete all of them. So they became stronger, learned martiarl art, subdue enemy. Finally they brave enough to reveal the sins of owner's land son and daughter. They revenge children by sent them back the world, somehow 5 siblings contacted with the owner and spend beautiful time. When they comeback, they knew the time is over 1 year. And the achievement they get from the world. They bring along with the gifts from other world. A cat doll can say any truth word from the lie... When they return bullied start and they just kick them ass. 

Then I met a sequel of this LD, suprise  :laugh: . They grown up into the highschool, and this school teachers are all evil. So they found a blizzard door...

----------

